# There's a frog inside my computer!



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

So I'm up later then usual, I like to go to sleep early! I got in to a fight with my boyfriend so I'm upset sitting at my computer and I hear this buzzing noise. The noise sounded like it was coming from my computer! My computer does make some weird noises! So I'm on my floor for 15 minutes pulling my computer apart to see what the noise was and I hear it again! This time I realized that it wasnt coming out of my computer, it was coming from above it! My Powder blues are calling! 
The lights went out more then 4 hours ago... is it normal for them to be calling this late? My Azureus usually take care of business when the lights are still on.
I'm just very excited! Thanks for listening!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

a lot of my tincts like to call in moonlight setting, so if they have a little light coming in they will call. More often then not though they wont lay when the lights go out.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Julio! I have another question... When the lights go out why do they climb to the top of the tank and try to squeeze between the top and the background? They have tons of hiding spots all over the viv but I always find the sitting up there.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

That's hilarious. The first time I heard my leucs calling I thought a fan in my computer was going out and pulled it apart as well.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha that's pretty funny. When one of my imis first called I couldn't figure out what it was until I looked over at the tank and saw his throat bulging lol.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

M_Rybecky said:


> Thanks Julio! I have another question... When the lights go out why do they climb to the top of the tank and try to squeeze between the top and the background? They have tons of hiding spots all over the viv but I always find the sitting up there.


every frog has their regular sleeping spot in the viv, so they will go there each and every night. some of mine sleep in the huts others on plant leaves and some i don't know cause i can't find them at night.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

My Leucomelas have their usual spot. The larger Leuc, ever since I got her, has always backed down into the same bromiliad to sleep while the smaller Leuc of the two seems to always change its sleeping spot every month. It reall funny how these little guys have their own little spots that they claim as their own.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I love hearing calling for the first time from a new frog.

One night I was lying on the couch watching late night TV and heard the strangest sound. I couldn't figure out where the noise was coming from until I realized it was my mossy frogs. They have the weirdest call.

Just lately my vittatus have started to call. The first time I heard them I thought there were mice in the wall. Very high pitched and squeaky!

Good luck with the powder blues. I never hear any of my tincs.

Deb


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help Julio! 
He stoped calling shortly after I posted, now i'm waiting to hear him call during the day. I told my mom the story this morning and she laughed very hard at me...
I have reaized that my Azureus usually sleep in the same spots but the Powder Blues have been all over the place lately. Maybe they are changing up the sleeping spots, lol.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> Haha that's pretty funny. When one of my imis first called I couldn't figure out what it was until I looked over at the tank and saw his throat bulging lol.


I had this exact experience last week - I couldn't for the life of me figure out where this noise was coming from - it couldn't be from the 10g where I had two supposed females...


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Thats a good story.

Just the other night I heard what I thought was a cat. I even opened my window and looked out. It turned out to be my big eye tree frog


----------

